# Alignment #



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Finally the alignment is done  
When it comes to alignment I'm really stupid and I'm not sure if this numbers are right?
front:left front:right
-1.4 Camber -1.3
1.6 Caster 1.6
0.11 Toe 0.12
15.9 SAI 16.4
14.5 Included Angle 15.1

Thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> Finally the alignment is done
> When it comes to alignment I'm really stupid and I'm not sure if this numbers are right?
> front:left front:right
> -1.4 Camber -1.3
> ...


The difference in steering axis inclination is a bit of a concern, but considering that these measurements were probably taken with the car unloaded, it's not that big of a concern. 

What's more important here is the camber, which is probably going to cause a bit of uneven wear on your tyres. The wear isn't going to be too bad, but expect the inside edge of your tyres to be worn more than the rest in a couple thousand miles.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> The difference in steering axis inclination is a bit of a concern, but considering that these measurements were probably taken with the car unloaded, it's not that big of a concern.
> 
> What's more important here is the camber, which is probably going to cause a bit of uneven wear on your tyres. The wear isn't going to be too bad, but expect the inside edge of your tyres to be worn more than the rest in a couple thousand miles.


the camber specified range should be 0?
Thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> the camber specified range should be 0?
> Thanks


The factory camber range for the B14 Sentra's front wheels is:

Camber
Min: -1.33 degrees
Nominal: -0.58 degrees
Max: 0.17 degrees

Max difference between left and right: 1.00 degrees


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> The factory camber range for the B14 Sentra's front wheels is:
> 
> Camber
> Min: -1.33 degrees
> ...


mine isn't too bad -1.4 front left and -1.3 front right
Do you think I need some camber plates?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> mine isn't too bad -1.4 front left and -1.3 front right
> Do you think I need some camber plates?


Like I said before, you're probably going to see some camber wear on your tyres with those settings. If you can afford it, camber plates might not be a bad idea.


----------



## B14 Bomber (Jan 8, 2005)

How far is your car lowered? I just got new tires and i had horrible wear on the inside of my front tires. I was looking into getting the Eibach camber bolts because I don't have a problem checking them regularly, but I wasn't sure if the 1* will be enough on my car. If you car is lower than mine then I should be ok, right? I have H&R springs that lower the car about 1.5"... let me know, I don't want to wear out my new tires prematurely.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14 Bomber said:


> How far is your car lowered? I just got new tires and i had horrible wear on the inside of my front tires. I was looking into getting the Eibach camber bolts because I don't have a problem checking them regularly, but I wasn't sure if the 1* will be enough on my car. If you car is lower than mine then I should be ok, right? I have H&R springs that lower the car about 1.5"... let me know, I don't want to wear out my new tires prematurely.


when my car was lowered 1.5" I didn't have problems.right now my car is very very low like 2.5"


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually those camber numbers aren't too bad, and should have little to no effect on tire wear. 

Those fairly significant toe numbers though, are definitely going to cause tire wear. Those numbers added together gives you a total toe out of 0.23, which is damn near 1/4" of total toe out. You should really have 0 total toe or just a tad 1/32-1/16" total toe in.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

johnand said:


> Actually those camber numbers aren't too bad, and should have little to no effect on tire wear.
> 
> Those fairly significant toe numbers though, are definitely going to cause tire wear. Those numbers added together gives you a total toe out of 0.23, which is damn near 1/4" of total toe out. You should really have 0 total toe or just a tad 1/32-1/16" total toe in.


That's 0.23 deg toe in. The nominal value for toe in the B14 FSM is 0.2 deg. The min is 0, the max is 0.4 deg in.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> That's 0.23 deg toe in. The nominal value for toe in the B14 FSM is 0.2 deg. The min is 0, the max is 0.4 deg in.


Nope, that is toe out unless he forgot to include the negative sign. Every aligment spec sheet I have ever seen has a negative sign for toe in.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

johnand said:


> Nope, that is toe out unless he forgot to include the negative sign. Every aligment spec sheet I have ever seen has a negative sign for toe in.


What rack are the sheets from (make, model)? It's not the first time I've heard that, but it's rare that I see the signs being reversed.

And that is toe in. No street car mechanic will set our cars up with toe out unless you ask them to. They don't want people coming back and complaining about torque steer and twitchiness.

Also, 0.2 deg toe out is not enough to cause excessive toe wear.


----------

